

Challenges and Trade-offs in Building a Web-scale Real-time Analytics System - benblack
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2011/02/11/ChallengesAndTradeoffsInBuildingAWebscaleRealtimeAnalyticsSystem.aspx

======
barista
Impressive. We were building a high dimensional cube just last year for some
click stream analysis. Wish I had done some research in the literature at that
time.

